# Today on Ro Friday



## Happi Bun (Feb 27, 2009)

[align=center]




[/align] [align=center]Friday | February 27, 2009
[/align][align=center] 
[/align] [align=center]Hello, my name is Erika and I will be your Friday reporter. I hope I do a worthy job; itâs a bit intimidating with so many other great reporters![/align][align=center]Your news officially begins nowâ¦[/align]​ [align=center][/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]Two members are celebrating their Birthdays today! They havenât been seen very recently but we sure would love to hear from you guys again! 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*pamela227*[/align][align=center]&[/align][align=center]*Offspring2099*[/align][align=center] 
[/align]​[align=center]



[/align][align=center][/align][align=center]Remember to add your special days to the calendar[/align]​ [align=center][/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]Many new members have joined and posted about themselves and their bunnies. 
[/align][align=center]Please go here and welcome them![/align]​ [align=center]



[/align] [align=center] 
[/align][align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]Bidding on the Forum Auction ends TODAY at 7 PM! Hurry and place your bid while you still can![/align][align=center][/align][align=center]Check out this hilarious video posted by *Korr_and_Sophie*! [/align][align=center][/align][align=center]*Diaâs* bunny is very content resting in a strange position! [/align][align=center][/align][align=center]*S_Toast* is wondering about spaying Annie Oaklie?[/align][align=center][/align][align=center]Who shares their life with only one bunbun? *Momof2buns* wants to know![/align]​[align=center][/align][align=center]*Luvinmycowboy* just added a bun to their family. Now What?
[/align]​[align=center]







[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align]​ [align=center]



[/align] [align=center] [/align][align=center]*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears* wants to know if she should be concerned for her rumbling tummy bun?[/align][align=center]
[/align]​[align=center]*Baby Juliet* has some ivermectin and fenbendazole questions. Can you help?[/align][align=center]
[/align]​[align=center]Bunny with Poo Poo Butt Issues? *SmokeysMomMom* wants to know if youâve had the same problem or have any advice! 
[/align]​​[align=center] [/align] [align=center]:sickbunny:[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]
[align=center]*Mrs. PBJ* wants opinions on Zupreem brand pellets. Add your two cents! [/align][align=center][/align][align=center]*bijouxâs* bun likes the taste of the couch! Do you know of any good digging alternatives?[/align][align=center][/align][align=center]*Slavetoabunny* has some great news for those buns that love Payapa![/align][align=center][/align][align=center]A good diet is important for younger growing rabbits. *sephira* would like opinions on her youngins diet![/align]​[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align][align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*momof2buns* has Dewlap questions! Think you might be able to help? Go see![/align]​ [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align][align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]Are you a Mini Lop lover? *degrassi* from Alberta Canada knows of one needing that forever home. Letâs find her one![/align]​ [align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]Check out these recently updated Blogs! [/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Ruby and Fluffy Mark II*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]The laid back life of Rhun & Speckle[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]just a lil bashful[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]NEW LIFE OF STORM[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]The Fabulous Life of Dotty![/align] [align=center][/align][align=center]Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2009[/align]
[align=center]Kirby's Dreamland[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*LadyBug* needs some help fixing her logo for the walk team shirts![/align][align=center][/align][align=center]Check out this adorable video *Hayley411* posted involving a small furry creature and ramen noodles![/align][align=center][/align][align=center]Have the education bug? *Mrs. PBJ* does! Go see what she posted on Craigslist in preparation for Easter![/align][align=center][/align][align=center]*Flashy* has posted about a very tragic loss[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Epic_Win* is feeling a huge sense of acomplishment! Find out why![/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Did you get spammed by* mouse_chalk*?[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Paul2641 *is having a bit of firefox trouble. Maybe you can help? 
[/align]​ [align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Becca (Feb 27, 2009)

Great job


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 27, 2009)

Amazing job on the news!! :highfive:


I love your headings.....


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 27, 2009)

I really like the color coordination with the pink!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2009)

You are all so good at this thread! 
Thanks for helping out, Erika! I love it! My favorite color is pink!


----------



## momof2buns (Feb 27, 2009)

Awe! Thanks for the mention, you did a GREAT job, I too love the color scheme. Perfect for spring!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2009)

Abby is killing me. That little pink nose is just calling me saying "You need an Abby bunny!"


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry I didn't get it posted on the side earlier! Friday is a busy busy day at work and I don't get to pop in.  Great job!!!


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 27, 2009)

OMG I think this is the first time I have ever been mentioned on RO news!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 27, 2009)

We're "Happi" to have you on as a reporter. Great job!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 27, 2009)

woooooh awesome you're so lucky!
and i looove the headings


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 27, 2009)

Great job! 
I think you did an awesome job!

-
Karlee


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> We're "Happi" to have you on as a reporter. Great job!!



*tap, tap, crash* ...... that's the snare drum/cymbal


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone! 
I was so nervous and spent quite a while double checking everything. Then I woke my butt up at 6 AM on the 27th (I'm not a morning person) to add extra stuff and make sure it was posted on time. So it's a big relief you all like it!

My favorite color is pink too and I especially love spring colors.


----------

